# We're Electing a new President In 2016



## drifter (Jun 13, 2014)

Sign the petition? For your entertainment pleasure.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/O0azojPPRhw?feature=player_embedded


----------



## Falcon (Jun 13, 2014)

NO KIDDING ?!!   Are you SURE "?"?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2014)

Drifter, are you sure you should be showing that to people from Australia, Britain and New Zealand ?
We'll be dining out on that one all week. That is an own goal for sure.

:lofl:
Some of them didn't even seem to hear the words 'communist' or 'new world order' ? :wtf:


----------



## drifter (Jun 13, 2014)

One consolation, the popular vote don't elect a President, the Electoral College actually elects the President and was installed to keep the masses from pulling such a fast one.


----------

